# Suche Werbebanner



## d4k4 (24. Februar 2003)

Hat wer paar Links für Werbepartner? Also wo ich meine Page mit Werbebanner aufrüsten kann?


----------



## niTeZ (28. Februar 2003)

stichwort google?


----------



## d4k4 (3. März 2003)

hab ich schon, aber ich versteh das system dahinter nicht. 
ich muss mich anmelden und dann bei den teilnehmern um ein werbebanner bewerben? oder wie geht das vonstatten und wie funktionieren Affiliate Programme? Kann ich mir da aussuchen welche Banner ich bekomme?


----------



## schwarzfahrer (3. März 2003)

was willst du?
erklärt haben wie du mit bannerwerbung geld verdienst?
schau in die faq's von irgendeinem sponsor - gibt bei weitem genug davon.


----------



## d4k4 (3. März 2003)

ich will ganz einfach, daß mir jemand den gesamten ablauf erklärt wie so ein bannersystem funktioniert und ob ich es richig verstanden habe. dann wäre eine empfehlung verschiederner anbieter nicht schlecht. aus den FAQ´s werde ich auch nicht richtig schlau.


----------



## hbheiner (19. April 2004)

*banner*

wenn du willst, ich helfe dir deine webseite aufzubauen...

ich kenne mich da gut aus

mache selber hobbymäßig seiten

und was man als hobby kann, das kann man gut

melde dich, wenn du noch interesse hast...


mfg hbheiner


----------

